# Price to Plow / Salt an acre Lot



## xMindReapeRx

Hey guys im new to the site and plowing. I have read alot of posts and I have a general idea of where I should be in price but im not sure. Its a 1 acre parking lot with no obsticales or islands. I would plow and salt it. I live in Buffalo NY and we can count on a average of 20 storms a year. I would be using bulk salt. The picr I put together is $6000 a year but from what I have gathered it seems a little low. Can any experienced poeple tell me what they would bid. Any extra info you need just ask. I appreciate any input.


----------



## Matson Snow

xMindReapeRx;1060632 said:


> Hey guys im new to the site and plowing. I have read alot of posts and I have a general idea of where I should be in price but im not sure. Its a 1 acre parking lot with no obsticales or islands. I would plow and salt it. I live in Buffalo NY and we can count on a average of 20 storms a year. I would be using bulk salt. The picr I put together is $6000 a year but from what I have gathered it seems a little low. Can any experienced poeple tell me what they would bid. Any extra info you need just ask. I appreciate any input.


None of us can tell you what to bid....Since almost all of us Dont live in Buffalo and have no idea what the market is there...On average an acre lot with no obsticles would take about an hour give or take...So what are you hoping to get per hour for your services....Take that number and times it by the average number of events...For salting an acre you will see anywhere from #500 to #1000 pounds per acre ......


----------



## Theshoemaker

Yep, just like matson said but i can show you an example:

1 acre lot= 1hr 
My price per hour 120.00
Average number of plowable events in a year.....20
So you would multiply 120x20= 2400.00

Now salt :
Per ton price 160.00
On 1 acre it would average 1/2ton so 80.00
Multiply average number of salt appsx80= price if you do salt contarct.
35x80= 2800
Add all together $5,200
This is a basic formula........


----------



## badabing1512

What lot are we talking about here?


----------



## EGLC

Theshoemaker;1060998 said:


> Yep, just like matson said but i can show you an example:
> 
> 1 acre lot= 1hr
> My price per hour 120.00
> Average number of plowable events in a year.....20
> So you would multiply 120x20= 2400.00
> 
> Now salt :
> Per ton price 160.00
> On 1 acre it would average 1/2ton so 80.00
> Multiply average number of salt appsx80= price if you do salt contarct.
> 35x80= 2800
> Add all together $5,200
> This is a basic formula........


you're putting down your salt at cost? haha


----------



## Theshoemaker

Ooops haha you know what i meant, it was a example.


----------



## EGLC

Theshoemaker;1061737 said:


> Ooops haha you know what i meant, it was a example.


haha yah i know i was jk


----------



## WIPensFan

Theshoemaker;1060998 said:


> Yep, just like matson said but i can show you an example:
> 
> 1 acre lot= 1hr
> My price per hour 120.00
> Average number of plowable events in a year.....20
> So you would multiply 120x20= 2400.00
> 
> Now salt :
> Per ton price 160.00
> On 1 acre it would average 1/2ton so 80.00
> Multiply average number of salt appsx80= price if you do salt contarct.
> 35x80= 2800
> Add all together $5,200
> This is a basic formula........


What if 5 of those 20 events are between 5-10" of snow or more? You're losing on those.


----------



## Theshoemaker

it usually works out for me, it averages out, sometimes the job should pay more, sometimes its too easy. Most of the time, we start plowing at 2" so we are there already and don't let it accumulate past 4-5 inches. That's how it goes with seasonals, it's a gamble but the money is guarenteed.


----------

